# MnG ride



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the next one should be over in texas at Mud Creek.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I'd love for it to. Thats a long haul for us. We will just have to see. It would mostly depend on finances & travel arangments.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol. Yea. I'm looking for a short travel to it lol. 45min drive is nice.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's 8 hours from Tupelo.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

It would so be worth it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

something around 8-9 from here too. And yeah, would def. be worth it for a few days of riding.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Heck yea it would.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been twice, during Nats, 06 & 07... dont care to ever be around that many drunk people at one time every again... haha... The next time I'm @ MC will def. be for somethign like this, no big events.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

According to some mileage calculator on Google it would be about 2000 miles (not km) from Calgary. That's a few hours/days....maybe even weeks :disappointed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. w/ 2 drivers going non stop it owuld be 2 days...  I team drove like that from dalton, ga to LA, Calie. once, like 2400 miles... 2 days


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

4 hrs for me to Mud Creek


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Well whenever it's time for another one and if mc is chosen I be more than happy to get everything planned and all that. I would think we could do some races and the winners get mimb gear?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wanna throw SRATV in the hat for the upcoming year.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Make it somewhere in the mid-west and i'll be there  I guess it is only like 1100 miles one way. ROAD TRIP!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

River run in jacksonvile is also nice. Gator run in Easton, tx is nice. Maybe highlifters park


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea 45 min drive for me to mud creek or river run. and i don't wanna hear about how far of a drive it would be yall pansies ... i drove 6 hrs to the meet and greet ride ...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

walker u a trooper:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

worth every min of driven fella's


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

It would be well worth the drive.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It would be fun to try out the new and improved sand pit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

330 days till the next meet n greet !! :yikes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> It would be fun to try out the new and improved sand pit.


Exactly what I was thinking. 


I'm down for it. But I'm def. going to have to have another truck before it happens. Or find someone around here that wants to go and has a good truck for towin. My ranger would never make it to texas pullin the brute. One of the neighbors has a 2500 DODGE crew 4x4... I just need to talk him into going! :rockn:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

330 days is to long. Glade I got alot of races. Lol. And nationals hell ya.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I get spring break off. Whole University just shuts down pretty much. Only problem there is that that week is usually mud nats. & I just dont care to go to that anymore.. Atleast not to ride.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

When is spring break?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Probably not gonna make the next M&G....got a deplyment coming up in Jan....lol

See ya next Christmas!!! lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You are going to have to hop on down to Baton Rouge for a Gold Club visit with me before that Dale.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

lol Maybe!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

supermanjrp said:


> When is spring break?


this year it's March 15-19... so that might miss Nats it's usually first weekend in April.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

This year they moved the dates to march 24-28th. I'm glade they did.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang its gonna be a cold sob


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Might be ice, or it might be 80 degrees. Ya never know what Texas weather is gonna be like! I'm a couple hours from mudcreek, great place to ride.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

I think MC is around 8 or so hours from Memphis. With some advance notice and begging and pleading with the wife I might be able to make it. 

Greg G


----------

